

Updates on Apple appstore hack - mikexstudios
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2010/07/04/appstore-hack-itunes/

======
joe_the_user
Wow,

While Apple isn't the only company subject to fraud, this might change the
perception that the App Store's walled Garden is safer than the wide-open
Internet.

